# phoenix to Disneyland- drive time?



## wendy darling

how many hours does it take to drive?


----------



## Barbday62

We do it in 5 1/2 to 6 hours.  There is a one hour fall back in the winter time but when the time springs foward there is no change (We dont change in Phoenix)  I love it in the Winter time I can leave work at 2PM and be on main street for dinner about 7:30 (That includes checking into a hotel, in the summer the same thing is true except dinner is closer to 8:30 lol)  We make no stops in the trip other than an ocassional 10 minute stop at a rest stop.


----------



## wvnative

It kind of depends on where in Phoenix you are coming from and the time of day too though. If you are coming from the east valley, you can easily add another 30-60 minutes to the trip and more if you get stuck in rush hour traffic.

We leave in a week. We are in the east valley and plan to leave at about 6 am to miss the traffic on both ends. Should only take us about 6 to 6.5 hours. I'm hoping to get there early enough to grab lunch before we head into the park.


----------



## OlivesMom

Anyone know the speed limits in CA? I have always had a hard time adjusting from Arizona's 75 limit downwards. We will be leaving from the East Valley but have no idea on the best route once you hit LA.


----------



## Barbday62

Its 70 most of the way in California on the 10.  Of course to my husband that means the speed limit is 80 in Arizona and 75 in California lol.

We generally leave my work on the 17 and I-10 at 2PM SO Im central Phx when we go.  The only traffic we get is just past the 101 in Avondale.  It lets up about Buckeye and then its pretty good travel until we get over to California which is hit or miss. 

We take the 10 to 60 to 91.  The 60 is a left hand exit Just past Beaumont, CA.  There is Construction starting about Riverside and the turn onto 91 has a little traffic, like dead stand still traffic at times.  I have done it at Noon, 6Pm and 10Pm and always traffic but we have never taken more than 15 minutes to make the turn onto 91.  Then we get in car pool lanes from there until the Fast track takes the car pool lanes over.   We had a map quest once that told us to get off on another freeway closer to Disneyland (I think the 59?) but we never did it that way.  It takes you off to Katella.  We instead stay on the 91 until we see Harbor Exit and get off there.  Its about 3miles from the freeway exit to Disneyland. (Turn left on Harbor if this is how you end up going)  We asked a gas station our first time and that is how he recomended us going so we just do that all the time now.


----------



## Monkey Monkey

People drive REALLY fast around the Palm Springs area, so if you are going 80, be prepared to be passed by a lot of people going 90!

If you need to make a pit stop halfway, I recommend Blythe.  There are gas stations and fast food restaurants, and it's about the only town with those things before you get closer to Palm Springs.  There is also a park there with a playground, so if you have kids that need to stretch their legs and burn off energy, it's a good place to stop (although it's one of the dirtiest parks I've ever been to, and I would never use the bathroom there!).


----------



## john_locksmith

even if you drive at 60 mph you will reach there within 6 hours


----------



## disneyfaninaz

We usually stop in Quartsite (AZ side of the border), after about 2 hours on the road.  We then stop about 2 hours later for lunch just past Palm Springs. There is a large exit with an In & Out and McDonald's.  In another 2 hours we are searching for the Matterhorn.  We also take the 10 - 60 - 91 route.  Been doing the same route for 40 years!  Love the new freeway exchange from the 60 to 91!


----------

